# Orlando vs Bobcats



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Geez, our passing inside is atrocious. We've missed Dwight for wide open dunks 5 times in the first quarter. Not just Jameer. Hedo and Hill as well. Very frustrating. 

Adam Morrison is fun to watch.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't been able to catch any of the game because me and my old man watched OSU and Michigan, and now my sister is watching some crap on Disney Chanel on our big screen. :curse:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This isn't our best effort Geralds still hurt from his fall and the only Bobcats to show up have been Okafor, Morrison and May to a smaller extent. Oh, the perks of being a Bobcat fan

Howards got a 20/20 game


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Howard could have his first 30/30 at this rate. Very impressive game from Dwight and Emeka, and it's still got a whole quarter to go.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> This isn't our best effort Geralds still hurt from his fall and the only Bobcats to show up have been Okafor and Morrison and May to a smaller extent. Oh, the perks of being a Bobcat fan
> 
> Howards got a 20/20 game



You guys have a bright future to look forward to. You just gotta be patient.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

nutmeged3 said:


> This isn't our best effort Geralds still hurt from his fall and the only Bobcats to show up have been Okafor and Morrison and May to a smaller extent. Oh, the perks of being a Bobcat fan
> 
> Howards got a 20/20 game


What exactly is up with Wallace? He's been very disappointing this season thus far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Okafor looks much improved offensively. No way near as mechanical as he used to look.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Darko making some damned nice post moves tonight.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

This'll be another solid victory for us, we're off to a good start. Can't say I've said that much over the last few years.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

They need to score some more so Dwight can get back in the game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> What exactly is up with Wallace? He's been very disappointing this season thus far.


He had a hard fall in the first game of the season and hit his head. Ever since that game he has been playing horrible, but that was more then 2 weeks ago and he didn't have a concussion. So he should have recovered from it by now.

I don't know if hes afraid to drive after the fall or if he just thinks he has a jumpshot now but its his contract year and if he wants to get a nice contract hes going to need to get back to the way hes played the 2 seasons before this one.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

nutmeged3 said:


> He had a hard fall in the first game of the season and hit his head. Ever since that game he has been playing horrible, but that was more then 2 weeks ago and he didn't have a concussion. So he should have recovered from it by now.
> 
> I don't know if hes afraid to drive after the fall or if he just thinks he has a jumpshot now but its his contract year and if he wants to get a nice contract hes going to need to get back to the way hes played the 2 seasons before this one.


He's obviously decided that he can shoot the 3 ball now. He should stick to his game, what got him this far. No need to start throwing up long shots.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, too bad Dwight didn't play at all in the 4th.

24 pts and 21 rebs in less than 30 mins.

Darko with a nice line - 14 pts, 8 rebs, 3 asts, 2 stls, 4 blocks


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Damn, too bad Dwight didn't play at all in the 4th.
> 
> 24 pts and 21 rebs in less than 30 mins.
> 
> Darko with a nice line - 14 pts, 8 rebs, 3 asts, 2 stls, 4 blocks


That was the best Darko I've ever seen. He was aggressive on both ends of the court and looked like he actually cared. Maybe that, combined with an extremely unproductive night for Battie will finally push Darko into the starting lineup. As for Dwight, what else is there to say? Look what happens when the defense decides to try to stop everyone else and not double him. 24 and 21 in 3 quarters, he was well on his way to a career high in points and maybe rebounds too. 30-30 was possible tonight if we had a closer game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> That was the best Darko I've ever seen. He was aggressive on both ends of the court and looked like he actually cared. Maybe that, combined with an extremely unproductive night for Battie will finally push Darko into the starting lineup. As for Dwight, what else is there to say? Look what happens when the defense decides to try to stop everyone else and not double him. 24 and 21 in 3 quarters, he was well on his way to a career high in points and maybe rebounds too. 30-30 was possible tonight if we had a closer game.



People can say what they want about Dwight's offense but it isn't his ability to score around the basket keeping his PPG down. If he actually gets the ball down low he rarely comes away without two points or getting fouled.

I noticed tonight that he has a tendency to just spin around the defender and stand straight up calling for the ball. It was when he really got down low and got position that he was able to get good shots off. They need to be showing Dwight tapes of that. 

And we did a little better getting the ball to him tonight and looking for him ... but still not good enough. There were at least 4-5 opportunities in the 1st quarter that we screwed up the pass to Dwight and he would have had an easy dunk.

But hey ... we've got a lot of correctable issues and we're still 7-3. Things are looking up. As long as we can avoid major injuries we should be in good position at the end of the year. With Shaq going out, we might win the conference.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JNice said:


> But hey ... we've got a lot of correctable issues and we're still 7-3. Things are looking up. As long as we can avoid major injuries we should be in good position at the end of the year. With Shaq going out, we might win the conference.


We've had a fairly easy schedule so far, so I wouldn't say we might win the conference based on the games we've played. We'll see how we're doing after the big road trip coming up. I don't think Miami will be the biggest threat to win the East either. Even with Shaq, they suck this year. We have to worry more about Cleveland and New Jersey. I do think we can win the division.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Feed_Dwight said:


> We've had a fairly easy schedule so far, so I wouldn't say we might win the conference based on the games we've played. We'll see how we're doing after the big road trip coming up. I don't think Miami will be the biggest threat to win the East either. Even with Shaq, they suck this year. We have to worry more about Cleveland and New Jersey. I do think we can win the division.



I meant win the SE Division ... not the Eastern Conf. Yeah, I don't think we could win the East Conf. SE is a possibility.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> That was the best Darko I've ever seen. He was aggressive on both ends of the court and looked like he actually cared. Maybe that, combined with an extremely unproductive night for Battie will finally push Darko into the starting lineup. As for Dwight, what else is there to say? Look what happens when the defense decides to try to stop everyone else and not double him. 24 and 21 in 3 quarters, he was well on his way to a career high in points and maybe rebounds too. 30-30 was possible tonight if we had a closer game.


Darko deserves to start probably more for his piece of mind than anything. At the least he needs to get over 30 mpg. What he needs to do as much as anything is stay out of foul trouble, know that you cant stop every drive and block every shot, play defense before your guy gets the ball. Something tells me he doesnt need me to tell him how to play defense. Hill needs to get this guy going on a regular basis, his coaching future there most likely depends on it.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

rainman said:


> Darko deserves to start probably more for his piece of mind than anything. At the least he needs to get over 30 mpg. What he needs to do as much as anything is stay out of foul trouble, know that you cant stop every drive and block every shot, play defense before your guy gets the ball. Something tells me he doesnt need me to tell him how to play defense. Hill needs to get this guy going on a regular basis, his coaching future there most likely depends on it.


Hill likes to rotate a lot of guys, for long periods of time. Not many guys are averaging 30 minutes a game on our team.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Hill likes to rotate a lot of guys, for long periods of time. Not many guys are averaging 30 minutes a game on our team.



you have 4 of your starters at 30 mpg or better, i would reverse Battie's minutes with Darko's 24 and 19.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

rainman said:


> you have 4 of your starters at 30 mpg or better, i would reverse Battie's minutes with Darko's 24 and 19.


Fair enough. I can agree with that.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

rainman said:


> you have 4 of your starters at 30 mpg or better, i would reverse Battie's minutes with Darko's 24 and 19.


Agreed. Perhaps the reason why I don't like Coach Hill is because I don't see eye to eye with his rotations and plays. However, he's getting results so we have to respect him. At least until the team falls into a slump.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Agreed. Perhaps the reason why I don't like Coach Hill is because I don't see eye to eye with his rotations and plays. However, he's getting results so we have to respect him. At least until the team falls into a slump.



*Knocks on wood*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> This'll be another solid victory for us, we're off to a good start. Can't say I've said that much over the last few years.


Orlando started 13-6 in '05.


----------

